# Zach Makovsky on the UFC not being the only promotion



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> It’s a common misconception that the UFC is the only MMA promotion with any top notch fighters, and Bellator bantamweight champion Zach Makovsky knows this all too well.
> 
> Makovsky, who defends his belt at Bellator 65, admits that most of the top fighters in the world are probably in the UFC, but that doesn’t mean that Bellator doesn’t have their own great athletes as well.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmaweekly.com/zach-makov...ighters-but-bellator-has-its-fair-share-video


----------

